# What to do with these old kits?



## tbfoto (Sep 4, 2017)

About 25 years ago just as I was starting to get into pen turning I bought a package deal of about 15 fountain pen kits from Woodcraft. I think I made about 2 or 3 of the kits. The rest have been setting in my shop all these years since. The other day a friend gave me some pen turning supplies that he no longer wanted (from about 20 years ago)  and sure enough there were a couple more of these same kits. They are the black line clip fountain pens. The clip is part of the cap and does not separate. I don't like the clip but don't see any way around not using them. My question is...if you had these kits would you make them as is or try to do something else with them....like what? That cap has the plastic insert that holds the pen closed so you just about need it. I'm looking for ideas here!
This one of the pens I turned 25 years ago. Oh....I never even ever put an ink cartridge into one of these. Do they even write ok?


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 4, 2017)

What do parts look like prior to assembly?

If you can take a photo of the brass tube for the cap and all the parts laid out alongside the tube (in the orientation they would be when assembled) I might be able to think of a way to jazz it up a little.

I'm thinking there's the finial/button, the clip, the inner plastic part that makes the snap-fitting onto the pen section ... anything else?


----------



## tbfoto (Sep 4, 2017)

Here are the parts laid out. I glued the tubes into some blanks tonight before I thought about this so those are not shown here but you can imagine where they go. One tube for the top and one between the bottom inserts.
As you can see the top cap and clip is all one piece. That will be the tricky part. That white plastic cap screws onto the cap and provides a place for the nib to "click" into place holding the two halves of the pen together when not in use.


----------



## JimB (Sep 4, 2017)

You could make them as is, call them VINTAGE and sell them for $$$$$$$$$.:biggrin:


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 4, 2017)

tbfoto said:


> As you can see the top cap and clip is all one piece. That will be the tricky part.



How ambitious do you feel?

My first attempt would be something along the lines of ...

- bend the clip out and snip it off
- using a piece of brass or similar, make a mandrel by drilling a hole and tap to receive that screw
- chuck the brass mandrel and turn away the top part, down as far as the press-fitting, but leaving a stud in the center that can take a nicer clip and a piece of material that matches the pen cap you're making
- then rebuild that part using the replacement clip and the finial you made yourself ...

I expect the first couple of attempts would go wrong, but eventually something ought to work out.


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 4, 2017)

Another thought is to turn these pens as closed end and not using the clip/finial nor the barrel finial (double closed end).....if you can make the plastic piece work.  
Good luck!


----------



## magpens (Sep 4, 2017)

I would go ahead and use the kits.

Are you sure that you can't get the clip off easily ? . To me, it looks to be possible from the picture but you would know.

Do you have to file a notch in the wood to accept the clip ?


----------



## eharri446 (Sep 4, 2017)

Another idea, is try to see if the finial will unscrew from the piece with the screw sticking out of it. You might be surprised and find out that the two parts screw together.


----------



## Silver (Sep 5, 2017)

eharri446 said:


> Another idea, is try to see if the finial will unscrew from the piece with the screw sticking out of it. You might be surprised and find out that the two parts screw together.





tbfoto said:


> Here are the parts laid out. I glued the tubes into some blanks tonight before I thought about this so those are not shown here but you can imagine where they go. One tube for the top and one between the bottom inserts.
> As you can see the top cap and clip is all one piece. That will be the tricky part. That white plastic cap screws onto the cap and provides a place for the nib to "click" into place holding the two halves of the pen together when not in use.



I also did many of those type of kits and found them to be popular, as per eharri446 comments about, I know you will find that the end cap finial will unscrew.
The little plastic tube is adjustable to ensure the cap "clicks" in to place correctly. I used to use a no2 size Philips screwdriver pushed in to the cap and screw it in to the right place and "tweak it" to get the right feel of click and fit when fitting the cap to the body.

Nice to see the old kits..


----------



## tbfoto (Sep 5, 2017)

Here is the first one off the lathe. Wood is Hackberry and CA finish. The nib has a number 2 on it. What does it stand for? Will it write ok? Also the original ink cartridge seems to still be liquid...use it or toss it out. It has to be 20+ years old but can it go bad if it was sealed well?


----------



## magpens (Sep 6, 2017)

That pen looks GREAT !!!! . I love old things !!

If you think that the ink cartridge is 20 yrs old then I would toss it and get a new one.

I don't believe the ink would be bad, but the plastic making up the cartridge could be.

When you insert the cartridge the aged plastic could tear/fracture and cause an ink spill.


----------



## Makereality (Sep 7, 2017)

This was my first fountain pen to both give away and sell, and was my personal go to pen for months until I gave that one away too.  My last one still writes well, and the only difficulty was the plastic insert became brittle and cracked off inside and though it will still close over the nib it no longer posts securely on the end cap. I would make those kits, especially as this model has no tenon!  Like magpens, I recommend getting new ink cartridge (or a reusable converter). I learned the hard way to avoid the French erasable ink with this pen; it can separate, turns white and pasty and will clog the pen.  Hope this helps.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Beautys_Beast (Oct 29, 2017)

The best idea is to put them in large envelope, address it to me, and send em off to Wisconsin. I turn this same kit, PSI sells it as a "classic". Cheap intro fountain pen. I've sold a few to the guys at work who don't want to spend a lot on a fountain pen.


----------

